# Echo Ice Party - Who Is Going?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Let's get a sign up going to see how many folks will be there.

I will have some "Utah Wildlife Network' window sticker to give out at the luncheon.

The best fishing will be at daylight till about 10:30am or so.

There are several places to park.

All parking is on the side of the road in pull outs.

By the Resort Boat Ramp, there will be parking for about 20 cars.
You walk through the resort and down the ramp to the ice.
The gate is closed but there is a walk through area that you use.
I don't think that ATV's or snowmobiles can access through there.
Someone help me with this please.

Walk down the ramp to the ice.
This is where I will be giving a basic ice fishing clinic, starting at about 8:00am.
I will have a RED chair with me so look for it.

By the dam, there are several smaller pull offs with room for a few cars each.
This is the deepest water but difficult access to the ice.

About a mile South of the boat ramp, there is a large parking area with room for another 20 cars.
This area has water depths of about 30' to 45'.
I think this is where folks take the ATV's.

If someone knows of other places to park or ATV access please post it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm *out *, Grandpa D....due to a birthday party...of sorts...


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Wish I could, it would be awesome to meet up with a bunch of you guys, but work calls!  Next time!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

.45 said:


> I'm *out *, Grandpa D....due to a birthday party...of sorts...


I'm in. .45 we need to plan trip. Its been too long.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll be there, if all goes according to plan.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in with my family and a couple friends.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'l be there, with Berg, if he doesn't come down with some sort of strange illness.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Since .45 is not going to be there, can I come?


----------



## fd757 (Oct 21, 2007)

I'll be there. Love the ice. I have invited a few, 10 or so others to come, don't know if we'll stay for lunch, but I and my bro in-law will be there to the party for sure. Channel 7-0 correct?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I will be there.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

fd757 said:


> I'll be there. Love the ice. I have invited a few, 10 or so others to come, don't know if we'll stay for lunch, but I and my bro in-law will be there to the party for sure. Channel 7-0 correct?


Correct!
FRS channel 7-0


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Me, Mrs Orvis1, and my daughter will be there. At the hope of extending an olive branch to tree our ******* sleds (atv's) will stay home this trip. Will likely park at the ramp and be in 10-15 ft of water looking for the slimers. Look for a red quickfish3 and hopefully a working power auger!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Me + one.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Me, Mrs Orvis1, and my daughter will be there. *At the hope of extending an olive branch to tree our ******* sleds (atv's) will stay home this trip*. Will likely park at the ramp and be in 10-15 ft of water looking for the slimers. Look for a red quickfish3 and hopefully a working power auger!


You know it's always been a rib shot, right? I sincerely hope you are not leaving them home on my behalf, remember the winky guy? :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I'l be there, with Berg, if he doesn't come down with some sort of strange illness.


I see that you are projecting again. Everyone on the forum knows that *you* are the one with the strange illness. :roll: You have CCRickets that have infested your entire body. In fact, just recently the doctor gave you some antibiotics and ear drops, because the nasty little pathogens had eaten a portion of your brain and ear. For the record, and for your information, the Jim Beam is not what cured your condition. CCRs' never go away. I know this, because I know a girl who has them. I avoided her like the plague. :mrgreen:

I will be fishing on Saturday you DAHB.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

BERG said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > I'l be there, with Berg, if he doesn't come down with some sort of strange illness.
> ...


See, my peer group pressure worked! We're meeting Fatbass @ 2:30 AM at the mouth of the canyon.

T


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

fatbass said:


> 2:30? :shock: Are you serious? Why not just pull an all-niter? :mrgreen: It's the best way to catch some big cats anyway.
> 
> Grandpa D, I'll be there and bring some chips and some mustard. WHO PUTS KETCHUP ON A HOT DOG? :shock: -)O(- _/O O*--


+1 or a braut for that matter!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> 2:30? :shock: Are you serious? Why not just pull an all-niter? :mrgreen: It's the best way to catch some big cats anyway.
> 
> Grandpa D, I'll be there and bring some chips and some mustard. *WHO PUTS KETCHUP ON A HOT DOG?* :shock: -)O(- _/O O*--


Children and the elderly, that's who. Anyone bringing kraut??


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

I will bring the Gray Poupon...spicy mustard for clarification purposes. I might even bring Mary Jane too. She loves to go fishing with the boys. :mrgreen: Is fatbass bringing low fat brautttttttttts and some of bootleg lager.?

2:30am my atbass. :shock:


----------



## troutfisher2 (Sep 11, 2007)

Me and the old man will be there along with our neighbor. Providing I get over this bug that I have caught. I will be resting for the next 2 days for sure.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Us two ole bitty bags :mrgreen: ...and possibly 2 others (later)...fix'n already got'en...show time for us is well say 0600-0630...look'n to start the adventure from the Marina...give or take a 1/2 hour... I HOPE... :wink: :wink:


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

fatbass said:


> BERG said:
> 
> 
> > I will bring the Gray Poupon...spicy mustard for clarification purposes. I might even bring Mary Jane too. She loves to go fishing with the boys. :mrgreen: Is fatbass bringing low fat brautttttttttts and some of bootleg lager.?
> ...


Mary Jane is my sister ditt wadd. Please cut short the negative comments.

Maybe the brew masters need to pay you a visit and help fill the hopping machine. 

And Hey, I was just trying to help. After all your name is f*atbass*. Low fat brats are good for your heart. YOU CERTAINLY DO TAKE THINGS TOO SERIOUS. Good thing you have CS to help keep you in the right way brother. :lol:

Thank you very muchly, Health Nazi BergLheimer...eye lyke fisheeng


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I am going to be there along with my daughter and her friend and possibly a buddy and his daughter.I plan on leaving Ogden between 5:30 and 6:00 Saturday A.M.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Me, Mrs Orvis1, and my daughter will be there. *At the hope of extending an olive branch to tree our ******* sleds (atv's) will stay home this trip*. Will likely park at the ramp and be in 10-15 ft of water looking for the slimers. Look for a red quickfish3 and hopefully a working power auger!
> ...


No Mrs Orvis1 had made the call on this one. We are going up there to put some faces with some names and fish with the group. I agree mustard on the dogs thank you very much!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I will be there. Maybe with my baby brother in tow.

2:30 am sounds good to me, I will be awake anyway may as well fish.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Me and my brother (tacokid789) are plannin on headin there. We normally fish by the dam, but well head by the boat ramp to mix and mingle, and hopefully catch some slimers! Tree, you boys really rollin at 230? Thats early! Grandpa, have you done good for trout over in the boat ramp area? Look for yet another quickfish3 out there!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Me and my brother (tacokid789) are plannin on headin there. We normally fish by the dam, but well head by the boat ramp to mix and mingle, and hopefully catch some slimers! Tree, you boys really rollin at 230? Thats early! Grandpa, have you done good for trout over in the boat ramp area? Look for yet another quickfish3 out there!


When I have fished by the ramp, it's been for Perch.
I fish in water over 30' deep.
I have never targeted just Trout there but if you go North of the ramp and stay in shallower water, you will probable do good for Trout and not get bothered by many Perch.

See ya up there, 
Grandpa D.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Me and my brother (tacokid789) are plannin on headin there. We normally fish by the dam, but well head by the boat ramp to mix and mingle, and hopefully catch some slimers! Tree, you boys really rollin at 230? Thats early! Grandpa, have you done good for trout over in the boat ramp area? Look for yet another quickfish3 out there!


Naaaah, Just wanted to get Berg a little riled up.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Its not for sure yet, but I think I will be there. My aunt and I had planned on going out that day, but I haven't talked to her since last week. If its still on for her, there will be 2 of us.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

My wife and I are planning on coming...I have also invited a few friends so we'll see if they make it!


----------



## fd757 (Oct 21, 2007)

Grandpa D, what time do you think is the "best" time to get there? I want to hit it before sun up, but the Mrs. thinks her family will grumble a bit. What you say? :?:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

fd757 said:


> Grandpa D, what time do you think is the "best" time to get there? I want to hit it before sun up, but the Mrs. thinks her family will grumble a bit. What you say? :?:


The best Perch action is early morning and late evening.
Be on the ice as it gets light for the best fishing.

If you get up there later in the morning, you will want to fish in an area that doesn't have a bunch of people already there.
Large groups of people making noies drilling holes and moving areoun can scare the fish and they will move out to an area that is quiet.

This doesn't have to be a long way from others, just not right next to them.

Now if you are fishing in deep water, say over 45', then the noise won't be as much of a factor as it is in water that's only 25' deep.

See you there,
Grandpa D.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm planning on bringing the wife & kid.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone have any guesses what the weather will be like? It is raining right now here in Murray, I wonder if it will make it slushy up there or if it's too cold.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I would be more worried what the temp and rain is doing to the ice, than if it is going to be cold. I'm putting fishing off for a week...... O|* at big sandwash the ice has recided away from the shore at the boat ramp. Good thing my boots were waterproof


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I was just wondering about ice and weather conditions up there as well. Does anyone have firsthand accounts from today or yesterday???


----------



## kamas_kid (Dec 4, 2008)

It's been drizzling up here almost all day, but i have no info on ice levels for echo, although I heard that it's not that good down there.


----------



## troutfisher2 (Sep 11, 2007)

I am still going, have been looking forward to it all week. It will be nice to get out of the valley and the crappy air that we all have been breathing. Hope to see a lot of folks out there.

TF2


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

Did any of you read LH2"s post in the fishing reports for today? says there is bad ice and that your gonna need a long plank to get on the ice, not looking good. 3" water on top of ice and limited access to the ice.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmm, I'm all geared up, but can't help feeling apprehensive about slush, rain and mushy ice. :? 

Anybody?


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Dang, I was really going to try and get up there, but I may not now.
good luck for those going, be safe.


----------

